# Dubai media television and fitness jobs



## Interested in Dubai (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi there I'm an Australian interested in living in Dubai with my partner. He is a personal trainer and I work in media. Currently both looking for jobs. Any tips for how where who to contact for both industries?


----------



## stanley308 (Jan 17, 2009)

hi,how is going in Dubai now? should we be friends?--stanley

/removed


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

The is a list of recruiters on the sticky. Would be good to send out resumes there but honestly, would suggest to google and apply directly to places. There was someone who got a job at fitness first as a manager recently who posted here. May want to do a search on here for fitness first and bet his thread would pop up. Believe Dan is in his screen name or he might come round. Google gyms and send out resumes directly to them. There are many names in media here and would suggest doing the same. Go to their direct websites and see if you find info directly from. Try linked in to network with like minded people as well.


----------



## Interested in Dubai (Mar 8, 2011)

ooh thanks for your advice, i shall start the internet quest!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2011)

If your partner is decently qualified, I would recommend he avoid working in a gym. The trainers tend to have minimal qualifications and are paid accordingly.

Dubizzle.com periodically have adverts for independent companies looking for trainers, but I would guess their market is mainly going into people's homes.

Send me a PM when you have enough posts and I can send you some links

I have no idea about media jobs, sorry


----------



## Interested in Dubai (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks Nola. yup he is. he runs a mobile PT company here so I guess that would be the best bet for him, we shall check out Dubizzle.

thanks again. this is the first time i have ever used a forum or anything similar, and its great!

cheers = )


----------



## abdulkhanmedia (May 28, 2012)

hello Everyone,

I'm currently working with a sports channel in Mumbai India and wants to relocate to Dubai So anybody help me out for finding Media jobs in Dubai
It would be of great help

Cheers
Abdul Khan


----------



## amjad1612 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey people,
I am arriving in Dubai on 06/06/2012. I have studied Fitness and Nutrition in New York and have pursued some of the best certifications in the Fitness industry in New York itself. I have got a job in Dubai and i hope its going to be a great experence. I dont know too many people there and i would love to make new friends. All of you are most welcome to ask me anything about Fitness and Nutrition.

Tke cre , GOD Bless.


----------

